# DIY Hagen Ladder



## KYCox (Jan 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever thought of doing this yourself, so that the ladder is longer; giving the bubbles more time to dissolve


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Sounds like a decent idea, though I don't know where to start with that. I just bought one of these instead.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

KYCox, do you have a picture or photo of something that you have done to your Hagen Ladder to make it longer? That sounds like an interesting idea. 

On my 10 Gallon tank, I have a glass top and I fill the water until the water touches the glass top. When my CO2 Bubbles reach the glass, the entire lid acts like a giant CO2 bell. 

Of course that means that I have to drain the water when I want to trim my HM; which also means I have to be highly motivated to do so. :smile:

To make sure my fish have enough oxygen, I have a Mini Penguin BIO-Wheel running. 

I like to see the different ideas hobbyists come up with. Each is different. 
Please share.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I will say it again and again, make a diffuser out of a gravel cleaning tube with a power head on top of it and a sponge filter in the bottom. Add co2 into the tube and the power head churns it around and the sponge stops the bubbles from escaping. I have 2 fo these that I made on my 125 gal tank, could not be happier:mrgreen:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't think it is a good idea to keep the water level so high it touches the glas top. Most of the oxygen in the tank comes from the water air interface, at the top of the tank. When you try to use that area as a CO2 bell you are reducing the effectiveness of that water air interface, but gaining very little in added CO2 dissolving into the water. And, the biowheel, if it does any good at adding oxygen to the water it also depletes the dissolved CO2 even better.

If you are using DIY CO2, which I assume you are, or you wouldn't be concerned with trying to save CO2, a much better way to get more CO2 into the water is a simple in-line external reactor. You can DIY one of those very cheaply. If you don't use a canister filter you can use a cheap powerhead to make a Barr Internal Venturi reactor and get possibly even better CO2 concentration, with the added benefit of being able to shut down the CO2 at night. See DIY internal Reactor, great for Yeast CO2 users! - Barr Report


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Hoppy, thank you very much for the suggestion and the encouragement. 
Right now, my Blue Female Betta (Wilma) and 2 Black Neons (Barney & Fred) are lucky that I remember to feed them when I get home. 

When I have extra time, I actually kind of force myself to get in the tank and clip off the tips of the HM and watch and wait for the HM to do what I expect it to do (still figuring this part out). 

Don't the plants create Oxygen while they pearl? Or just by doing what plants do? (That night time daytime photosynthesis thing stuff...)

I am exceedingly proud of myself when I remember to replace the DIY ingredients inside the Hagen CO2 Grey 'Cylinder'. 

I very much like to see what others do DIY style. I just don't have the time to try this at the moment. 

The first DIY project I would like to try someday would be to make a nice light fixture hood (AHSupply style) like the one John N. made. Covers the entire tank unlike the AHSupply light fixture enclosures. 

If I could figure out how to make a DIY Internal Reactor with my kids though, I might be able to do it. 
I will take a second look at the link you provided. 

Thank you for the encouragement and prodding. :boink:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

KYCox said:


> Has anyone ever thought of doing this yourself, so that the ladder is longer; giving the bubbles more time to dissolve


When I was using the ladders, I placed a tiny Rio 50 powerhead above the ladder to catch the bubbles that escaped. It sucked them up and spit out a tiny mist of bubbles. This little Rio is not so strong that any critters are sucked in it. My Amano shrimp climbed all over it. A Betta used to lay on top of the ladder. The Rio was right above him. It didn't suck his fins in it. This powerhead has adjustable flow plus a duck bill spout. It worked well. I got mine at Big Al's. Rio Mini 50 Aqua Pump/Powerhead at Big Al's Online


----------

